# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] wm1001eco : Το μοτέρ δουλεύει, ο ιμάντας γυρνάει, ο κάδος δεν γυρνάει

## panixgr

Καλησπέρα, χαιρετώ τους φίλους του howtofixit.
Έχουμε ένα πλυντήριο ρούχων Brandt wm1001eco. (φορτώνει απο πάνω) Εδώ και 2 βδομάδες, δεν πλένει (καλά), και δεν στίβει. 
Ανοίξαμε και τις 2 πλαινές πλευρές, και το βάλαμε να δουλέψει λίγο στο πρόγραμμα στιψίματος, χωρίς βάρος, χωρίς ρούχα δηλ.
Αυτό που παρατηρήσαμε είναι οτι ενώ το μοτέρ δουλεύει κανονικά, ανεβάζει στροφές, ο ιμάντας επίσης δουλεύει σωστά, γυρνάει ένα πράγμα σαν βολάν στην εξωτερική πλευρά του κάδου, αλλά ο κάδος μένει ακίνητος, δείχνει καμια φορά κάποιες εντελώς αδύνατες τάσεις ίσα ίσα να κουνηθεί αλλά ελάχιστα κινείται. Επίσης γυρνόντας τον με το χέρι γυρνάει μια χαρά, ελεύθερα.

Έχετε κάποια ιδέα?

----------


## A-tech

Δηλαδή όταν γυρίζει ο ιμάντας τρίβεται επάνω σε αυτό το βολάν του κάδου; Μήπως θέλει απλώς τέντωμα;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE]γυρνάει ένα πράγμα σαν βολάν στην εξωτερική πλευρά του κάδου, αλλά ο κάδος μένει ακίνητος, [/QUOTE

Τότε κάτι θα ξεκόλλησε ή έσπασε ο άξονας μετά το βολάν που ενώνεται με το τύμπανο του κάδου.

----------


## panixgr

> Δηλαδή όταν γυρίζει ο ιμάντας τρίβεται επάνω σε αυτό το βολάν του κάδου; Μήπως θέλει απλώς τέντωμα;


το βολάν γυρνάει με τις κανονικές στροφές, απλά η κίνηση δεν μεταδίδεται στον κάδο.

----------


## panixgr

> γυρνάει ένα πράγμα σαν βολάν στην εξωτερική πλευρά του κάδου, αλλά ο κάδος μένει ακίνητος, 
> 
> 
> Τότε κάτι θα ξεκόλλησε ή έσπασε ο άξονας μετά το βολάν που ενώνεται με το τύμπανο του κάδου.


ευχαριστώ, τι κάνουμε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση? κάπου διάβασα στο δίκτυο οτι υπάρχει ένα πράγμα σαν συμπλέκτης, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φαγώθηκε, και να μην δημιουργεί αρκετή τριβή?

Απο εδώ : http://www.npm.fr/p/pieces-detachees...001eco-618096/
είναι αυτό το ανταλλακτικό :

Βέβαια, απλά εικασίες κάνω... δεν ασχολούμαι με πλυντήρια παρά εδώ και 3 μέρες, από όταν χάλασε δηλ..

----------


## vasilimertzani

βλεπω τα παλευεις και καλα.Λυσε τα ολα και θα φανει το προβλημα.Στην φωτο που ανεβασες αν ειναι αυτο το κοπλερ θα δεις το τριγωνο ασφαλιστικο που ασφαλιζει το καρε του αξονα με το κοπλερ.Κατι απο αυτα εχει φαγωθει.Λυσε τα και πες μας.

----------


## konman

Συνηθως κοβει ο αξονας.
Δες το βελος.


DSC02125.jpg

----------


## panixgr

> βλεπω τα παλευεις και καλα.Λυσε τα ολα και θα φανει το προβλημα.Στην φωτο που ανεβασες αν ειναι αυτο το κοπλερ θα δεις το τριγωνο ασφαλιστικο που ασφαλιζει το καρε του αξονα με το κοπλερ.Κατι απο αυτα εχει φαγωθει.Λυσε τα και πες μας.


ευχαριστώ πολύ!

το θέμα είναι οτι το λύσιμο μου φαίνεται λιγακι βουνό. Από που να αρχίσω? Το όλο σύστημα θα παραμείνει στα ελατήρια (την ανάρτηση που έχει) ή πρέπει να το κατεβάσω? Θα προσπαθήσω πάντως. Μου δίνετε πολύ θάρρος!

----------


## panixgr

> Συνηθως κοβει ο αξονας.
> Δες το βελος.
> 
> 
> DSC02125.jpg


φίλε μου σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, θα κοιτάξω να ακολουθήσω το σχέδιο και να φθάσω στον άξονα.

----------


## panixgr

Επανέρχομαι, καθότι σήμερα άνοιξα ότι μπορούσα να ανοίξω. Βρήκα αυτά :


(οι 2 βιδούλες που φαίνονται στην παρακάτω φωτο πάνω πάνω τις έβαλα πάλι εκ των υστέρων για να μην είναι στον αέρα,)









Υπαρχει καμια εκτίμηση?
Αυτο το πραγματάκι που μπαινει μέσα στον κάδο, μου κανει κάτι σαν τακάκι τελειωμένο, τέτοιο υλικό. 
Είναι μόνο αυτό που φαίνεται στην τελευταία φωτο, ή έχει και απο την πλευρά του κάδου βλάβη όπως φαίνεται στις 2 πρώτες φωτο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο στο #9 μου φαίνεται θα χρειαστεί όλο το εσωτερικό τύμπανο (με τις τρύπες ανοξείδωτο) κάνεις ερώτηση αν σε συμφέρει η αγορά του .

----------


## panixgr

Ευχαριστω, ο άξονας πάει πακέτο με το εσωτερικό ανοξείδοτο τύμπανο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Ευχαριστω, ο άξονας πάει πακέτο με το εσωτερικό ανοξείδοτο τύμπανο?


Έτσι δείχνει σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο (μοιάζει φιξ) εκτός και είναι όπως παρακάτω που εδώ μπορεί και να αντικατασταθεί το έδρανο , αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις για την περίπτωση αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ανταλλάξιμο και λυώμενο το έδρανο (το παρακάτω σετ 41 ευρώ) 
έδρανο.JPG
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...atid=21&m=&l=1

(στην σελίδα 7)

----------


## panixgr

ευχαριστώ.
εν τω μεταξύ, δεν βρήκα κάτι για το WM1001eco στο παραπάνω site.
Θα περιμένω και την απάντηση του Μάνου του konman απο Κρήτη.

----------


## konman

Δες τη φωτο στο #13 και αν ειναι τα ιδια τοτε κανουν.

Δες το και εδω.

----------


## panixgr

> Δες τη φωτο στο #13 και αν ειναι τα ιδια τοτε κανουν.
> 
> Δες το και εδω.


Μάνο καλημέρα, στην #13, το μεταλικό ανταλλακτικό με χρώμα μπρούτζινο και διαστάσεις 500mm x (85mm/130mm) μοιάζει 100%. Μιλάω για αυτό που φαίνεται στην φώτο, να το δείχνει το πράσινο βελάκι (εδώ φαίνονται τα σχετικά ανταλλακτικά από το δικό μου πλυντήριο) :

αυτό το λέω απλά σαν ένδειξη γιατι το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό δεν έχει καθεαυτό πρόβλημα, και δεν χρειάζεται αλλαγή. Στο προϊόν απο το γαλικό σάιτ, δεν υπάρχει.

αλλά συγκρίνοντας τον δίσκο που βιδώνει πάνω στο τύμπανο στο #13 απο την μία και στο γαλικό site που μου έστειλες και το οποίο φαίνεται 100% να ταιριάζει (και σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για αυτό) , και αναφέρει το wm1001eco στην λίστα με τα μοντέλα στα οποία ταιριάζει, δεν μου φαίνονται ίδιοι:
Εδω φαίνεται το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό από eparts :


και εδώ από το γαλικό site :


βλέπω οτι έχει διαφορές, οπότε αν πάρω σαν ισχύουσα προυπόθεση οτι το ανταλλακτικό στο γαλικό site είναι το απολύτως σίγουρα ταιριαστό, τότε ίσως αυτό απο το eparts κάνει, ίσως και όχι.
Ένα άλλο στοιχείο είναι οτι το τριγωνάκι που φαίνεται με το μπλέ βελάκι στην 1η φώτο που δείχνω τα σχετικά ανταλλακτικά από το δικό μου πλυντήριο, υπάρχει και σε μένα αλλά και στο γαλικό site. Οπότε είμαι 100% σίγουρος οτι αυτό απο το γαλικό σάιτ ταιριάζει. Επίσης παρατηρώ απο το γαλικό σάιτ οτι η λίστα με τις υποστηριζόμενες μάρκες και μοντέλα είναι πολύ μεγάλη, (siemens, bosch, κτλ) οπότε αυξάνονται οι ελπίδες να το βρώ.

Αλλά από ότι βλέπω θα πρέπει να αποσυναρμολογήσω *και* τον κάδο ώστε να φτάσω στο τύμπανο, σωστά? Και από κεί και πέρα να μετρήσω τις διαστάσεις του εδράνου.

Μάνο, σε ρωτάω για φαίνεται απο το γαλικό σάιτ που έστειλες, και από τα προηγούμενα πόστς οτι έχεις μεγάλη γνώσση και εμπειρία, υπάρχει περίπτωση να με βοηθήσεις να βρούμε το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό όπως είναι στο γαλικό σάιτ από κάποιο ελληνόφωνο ή αγγλόφωνο σάιτ (ή και ανατολική ευρώπη) γιατί δεν γνωρίζω ούτε γαλικά ούτε γερμανικά.

----------


## panixgr

επίσης θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας σε σχέση με το πως ανοίγω τον κάδο για να βγάλω το τύμπανο. Μου φαίνεται πολύ δουλιά, και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γίνει απο τα 2 πλάγια αριστερά - δεξιά ή από πάνω ή και συνδιασμός όλων. Δεν έχουμε χώρο στο μπάνιο για να βάλω όλα τα ανταλλακτικά σε μια θέση τακτικά και όμορφα. 
Βλέπω απο αριστερά έχει ένα παρόμοιο σύστημα δεσίματος με την δεξιά πλευρά. Θέλει λύσιμο και απο αριστερά?

τα φώτα σας θα ήταν παραπάνω απο ευπρόσδεκτα.

----------


## konman

Πρεπει να βγαλεις και το πανω μερος του πλυντηριου, 
αλλα θελει μεγαλη προσοχη στα καλωδια και στην ντιζα του νερου. 




> Μάνο, σε ρωτάω για φαίνεται απο το γαλικό σάιτ που έστειλες, και από τα προηγούμενα πόστς οτι έχεις μεγάλη γνώσση και εμπειρία, υπάρχει περίπτωση να με βοηθήσεις να βρούμε το συγκεκριμένο ανταλλακτικό όπως είναι στο γαλικό σάιτ από κάποιο ελληνόφωνο ή αγγλόφωνο σάιτ (ή και ανατολική ευρώπη) γιατί δεν γνωρίζω ούτε γαλικά ούτε γερμανικά.


Θα το δεις οταν το ανοιξεις πιο ακριβος ειναι, μπορει να ειναι και τα ιδια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μου φαίνεται πολύ δουλιά, και δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να γίνει απο τα 2 πλάγια αριστερά - δεξιά ή από πάνω ή και συνδιασμός όλων.


Όσα περισσότερα καπάκια βγάλεις τόσο περισσότερο θα σε διευκολύνει στην εργασία σου . Αλλά καλύτερα να γίνει η δουλειά εκτός μπάνιου σε ευρύ χώρο . Να σημειώνεις πάντα τι βγάζεις και για εσένα αν χρειαστεί τράβα φωτογραφίες ή και βίντεο για πάρτι σου , γιατί μέχρι να βρεις και τα ανταλλακτικά και να τελειώσεις την διαδικασία όλο και κάτι θα ξεχάσεις.




> Βλέπω απο αριστερά έχει ένα παρόμοιο σύστημα δεσίματος με την δεξιά πλευρά. Θέλει λύσιμο και απο αριστερά?


Κανονικά πρέπει να τακτοποιήσεις και τις 2 πλευρές , γιατί αν είναι να κάνεις τόση φασαρία μόνο για την μια πλευρά και σύντομα σου παρουσιάσει πρόβλημα στην άλλην θα χτυπιέσαι και πάλι αργότερα.

Αν καταφέρεις να βγάλεις όλο το επάνω καπάκι με το καντράν με τα κουμπιά και το λάστιχο πόρτας θα έχεις ένα καλό πανόραμα για να δεις τι μπορείς να κάνεις . είναι δύσκολη δουλειά να το έχεις υπόψιν. Και καλό είναι να συννενοηθείς με την εταιρία αν στο μοντέλο σου υπάρχει περίπτωση το έδρανο να είναι λυώμενο γιατί αν δεν είναι και πάει όλο μαζί το τύμπανο για αλλαγή δεν θα σε συμφέρει.

----------


## panixgr

Πέτρο, μάλλον εταιρία στην ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει, δεν είδα κάτι στον μπενρουμπή πλέον για brandt, εκτός και αν την αντιπροσωπεία την έχει πάρει άλλος. Αμα δείς όμως το πόστ του Μάνου στο #15 είναι ακριβώς το ανταλλακτικό που θέλω. Το θέμα είναι οτι ήδη έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί να φθάσω ως εκεί που έφτασα. Και ο χρόνος μου είναι μόνο σαββατοκύριακο. Φοβάμαι μην και το επόμενο σάββατο δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα. Ίσως αν κατάφερνα να ανοίξω και παραμέσα, να σιγουρευτώ για το ανταλλακτικό και μετά να καλέσω μάστορα, αφού θα έχω προσωπική εκτίμηση για το κόστος. Δηλαδή το τελικό κόστος θα βγεί σε λογική τιμή.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν είδα κάτι στον μπενρουμπή πλέον για brandt, εκτός και αν την αντιπροσωπεία την έχει πάρει άλλος.


Δεν εννοούσα στην εταιρία , αλλά σε αυτούς που έχουν τα διάφορα ανταλλακτικά πλυντηρίων /ψυγείων .. με την ερώτηση μόνο που θα κάνεις , αυτοί έχουν τις πληροφορίες και πολλές φορές γνωρίζουν.

----------


## panixgr

> Δεν εννοούσα στην εταιρία , αλλά σε αυτούς που έχουν τα διάφορα ανταλλακτικά πλυντηρίων /ψυγείων .. με την ερώτηση μόνο που θα κάνεις , αυτοί έχουν τις πληροφορίες και πολλές φορές γνωρίζουν.


σωστός, ξέρεις πουθενά στην αθήνα να πουλάνε ανταλλακτικά πλυντηρίων? 20 τόσα χρόνια είμαι εδώ και ακόμα ξένος είμαι  :Smile:

----------


## panixgr

βρήκα αυτό το μαγαζί : http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/ και αυτό το ανταλλακτικό : http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...p2jri1najpcls4 το οποίο κατα διάφορα cross-check που έκανα ταιριάζει 100% και είναι ίδιο με αυτό το γαλικό που παρέθεσε ο Μάνος.

Η ερώτηση είναι, πόσο θα πάει περίπου το κόστος για τοποθέτηση? (αν φωνάξω τελικά μάστορα) Αν είναι κάτω από 60 ευρώ, + 17 το ανταλλακτικό νομίζω είναι μια συμφέρουσα περίπτωση. Τι λέτε?

----------


## panixgr

χμμμμ βρήκα κάτι ολίγον ανησυχητικό : http://electrodocas.fr/tambour-pouli...ave-linge.html
απο τις φώτο, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δένει ο υποδοχέας/έδρανο πάνω στο τύμπανο... για την ακρίβεια μου φαίνεται ηλεκτροκολημένο....

και είναι ακριβώς το τύμπανο του δικού μου πλυντηρίου, εφόσον έχει κωδικό : *55X4286* και έχει και το WM1001ECO στην λίστα....

τι παίζει?

----------


## takisegio

βγαλε το καδο εκτος πλυντηριου -θα ταλαιπωρηθεις λιγο αλλα κρατωντας φωτο και σημειωσεις θα το κανεις-οταν βγαλεις το καδο θα δεις αν βγαινει το εδρανο κα ιπως.κριμα που δεν εισαι κοντα να σε βοηθησω την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αλλα ρουλεμαν μονο στο δικο μου που φαινεται ιδο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως δένει ο υποδοχέας/έδρανο πάνω στο τύμπανο... για την ακρίβεια μου φαίνεται ηλεκτροκολημένο....


Με περτσινια ειδικά είναι πιασμένο (θα ήταν πρόβλημα τέτοια μεγάλα περτσίνια) αλλά στο σετ αν κατάλαβα καλά είναι με βίδες η στήριξη




> Η ερώτηση είναι, πόσο θα πάει περίπου το κόστος για τοποθέτηση? (αν φωνάξω τελικά μάστορα) Αν είναι κάτω από 60 ευρώ, + 17 το ανταλλακτικό νομίζω είναι μια συμφέρουσα περίπτωση. Τι λέτε?


Με 60 ευρώ θα έρθει μόνο για να πιει ένα τσάι ... χωρίς να κάνει τίποτα άλλο.

Τα πιρτσίνια που θα αντικατασταθούν με βίδες
πιρτσίνια.JPG
Θέλω να δεις .. από το περιθώριο που πιθανόν θα υπάρχει από το σημείο που έβγαλες τον άξονα τον σπασμένο αν μπορείς να διακρίνεις ότι έχει αυτήν την βάση (έδρανου χυτό μέταλλο ) όπου ξεκόλλησε .. οπότε θα είναι ανταλλάξιμο μόνο το έδρανο ... αντίθετα αν δεις ότι από το σημείο όπου βγήκε ο άξονας δεν βλέπεις καθόλου χυτό μέταλλο αλλά απευθείας στο ανοξείδωτο του τυμπάνου (φιξ) τότε πάει όλο το τύμπανο κομπλέ και δεν θα συμφέρει .
ή αν είναι εύκολο δώσε μια φωτογραφία όπως την παραπάνω φωτογραφία αλλά από το εσωτερικό του τυμπάνου για να δούμε αν φαίνονται τα περτσίνια για το έδρανο ή να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι φιξ ή όχι

----------


## panixgr

Πέτρο, τέλεια ιδέα, απο μέσα έτσι φαίνεται : είναι με περτσίνια όπως πολύ σωστά είπες.


μια ιδέα θα ήταν να μετρήσω τις αποστάσεις των περτσινιών, και να τις συγκρίνω με αυτες απο το ελληνικό σάιτ που μου έστειλες. (πάω στοίχημα οτι θα ταυτίζονται) - όντως : 5.2 cm

αν τελικά φωνάξω μάστορα? θα ζητήσει κανα 65+άρι? .... αν είναι να κρατήσει κανα 2-3 χρονάκια ακόμα πιστεύω συμφέρει.

----------


## panixgr

> βγαλε το καδο εκτος πλυντηριου -θα ταλαιπωρηθεις λιγο αλλα κρατωντας φωτο και σημειωσεις θα το κανεις-οταν βγαλεις το καδο θα δεις αν βγαινει το εδρανο κα ιπως.κριμα που δεν εισαι κοντα να σε βοηθησω την προηγουμενη βδομαδα αλλα ρουλεμαν μονο στο δικο μου που φαινεται ιδο


ευχαριστώ Τάκη, άμα προχωρήσω τελικά να ο φτιάξω μόνος μου, θα δυσκολευτώ. Θα πρέπει να το μετακομίσω στο σαλόνι και να κάνω εκεί την δουλιά. Το μπάνιο έχει φρακάρει.

----------


## panixgr

Τελικά ο Κουμπής (επίσημο σέρβισ) μου είπε οτι πάει όλο το τύμπανο πακέτο. Το παιδί ήταν κάτι παραπάνω απο συνενοήσιμο. Κόστος ανταλλακτικού : 200 ευρώ. Πάμε για καυνούργιο.

Να πάμε σε brabdt πάλι (που πήραμε και το κολάι!!) ή σε κάτι άλλο?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Τελικά ο Κουμπής (επίσημο σέρβισ) μου είπε οτι πάει όλο το τύμπανο πακέτο.


Έλα ντε όμως που δεν πάει όλο το τύμπανο ... επειδή υπάρχουν σε κομμάτια τα ανταλλακτικά . Το σέρβις κάτι θέλει να βγάλει και αυτό. τέλος πάντων




> Να πάμε σε brabdt πάλι (που πήραμε και το κολάι!!) ή σε κάτι άλλο?


Αν δεν θέλεις να αλλάξεις μάρκα με τίποτα , αλλά και θέλεις πάλι άνω φόρτωσης . τουλάχιστον πάρε την ίδια μάρκα αλλά άλλο μοντέλο ποιο αξιόπιστο. (τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή του τυμπάνου ) αδύνατο σημείο για να μην σου ξανασυμβεί ... (έχω απομακρυνθεί από το τι μοντέλα κυκλοφορούν τελευταία και δεν γνωρίζω ) ίσως ο Komman γνωρίζει με τα σημερινά δεδομένα ποιο από αυτά τα μοντέλα είναι ποιο αξιόπιστο.

----------


## panixgr

Πέτρο, 13 χρόνια το είχαμε. Ξέρω οτι σίγουρα φτιάχνεται απλά κανένας δεν θέλει να το αναλάβει. Είναι η 3η βλάβη που είχαμε. 
1) κάτω φίλτρο + πλύση του πάνω ελαστικού (το φτιάξαμε μόνοι μας)
2) αλλαγή πάνω ελαστικού λόγω μούχλας + καρβουνάκια/κάποια ασφάλεια δεν ήμουν προστά. συνολικό κόστος 100 ευρώ.
3) και φαρμακερή η τελευταία

νομίζω οτι το 1) δεν ηταν ευθύνη του πλυντηρίου, ενώ το 2) αν είχα μπεί στο φόρουμ θα το είχα λύσει με ελάχιστο κόστος.
Για το 3) ευθύνομαι εγώ που έκανα πλύση μόνος μου (χωρίς την σύζυγο) στις 1200 στροφές. Εκεί τα έφτυσε.

Τώρα για μάρκα, δεν καιγόμαστε για brandt, οτιδήποτε έχετε να προτείνετε καλό θα ήταν, με πλατος 40 cm, βάθος 60 cm, δεν μας παίρνει για παραπάνω.

----------


## konman

Πολλες φορες μου εχει τυχη να μου λεει η εταιρια 
οτι ενα ανταλλακτικο πηγαινει κομπλε και φερνω  
ανταλακτικα απο εξω.

Αν θελεις να φτιαξεις το πλυντηριο σου μπορεις
αλλαζοντας τον αξονα και μην ακους τι λεει η εταιρια.

Αν τωρα θελεις καινουργιο πλυντηριο ειναι απλο
μην παρεις ακριβο γιατι τα καινουργια ανω φορτωσης
δεν βγαζουν ευκολα την τριετια.

----------


## panixgr

Μάνο, το ξέρω και εγω οτι έτσι είναι, ανοίγω τα περτσινια, βγάζω το παλιό, βιδώνω το καινούργιο. Αλλά που χρόνος και χώρος. Αν ξέρετε μάστορα που μπορεί να το αναλάβει όλο για κάτω από 100 ευρώ, τότε θα το φτιάξω. Διαφορετικά τα μεταχειρισμένα σχεδόν καινούργια 2ετίας κάνουν 200 ευρώ. Δεν συγκρίνεται.

Τώρα για αυτό που λές για τα καινούργια και την 3ετία με προβληματίζεις πάρα πολύ, καθότι, πάμε για 10ετία όπως και με το παλιο. 
Δηλ. μετά την 3 ετία είναι για πέταμα ή απλά θέλουν επισκευή?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μάνο, το ξέρω και εγω οτι έτσι είναι, ανοίγω τα περτσινια, βγάζω το παλιό, βιδώνω το καινούργιο.


Μια φορά ασχολήθηκα με σχεδόν κάτι τέτοιο και δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο φαίνεται ... λόγω ότι κανονικά θεωρώ τα περτσίνια του εργοστασίου ιδανικά , ενώ οι βίδες ίσως παρουσιάσουν μπόσικα στην συναρμολόγηση 
Τα περτσίνια πρέπει να κοπούν μόνο στο κεφάλι (από την μια πλευρά) και να μην περαστεί αρίδα πέρα ως πέρα , και το υπόλοιπο κομμάτι του περτσινιού να βγει με ζουμπά .
Έπειτα ένα άλλο σημαντικό κομμάτι που πρέπει να προσεχτεί είναι οι τοποθέτηση στις τσιμούχες που απαιτούν ακρίβεια και σιγουριά στην τοποθέτηση.




> Τώρα για αυτό που λές για τα καινούργια και την 3ετία με προβληματίζεις πάρα πολύ, καθότι, πάμε για 10ετία όπως και με το παλιο. 
> Δηλ. μετά την 3 ετία είναι για πέταμα ή απλά θέλουν επισκευή?


Επειδή αυτά τα πλυντήρια λόγω των στενών περιθωρίων και εννοείται και σχεδιασμού , αναγκαστικά φτιάχνονται και ποιο λεπτά π.χ. ποιο μικρή τροχαλία - λεπτότερο ιμάντα μετάδοσης κίνησης - λεπτότερους άξονες (που έστω και διπλοί στο τύμπανο , οι τσιμούχες τους είναι οι χειρότερες σε σχέση με ενός πλαινής φόρτωσης) . οπότε και ποιο ευαίσθητα στις βλάβες.

----------


## panixgr

Πέτρο θα την κάνω την απόπειρα με έναν μάστορα, αύριο, έχω παραγείλει το ανταλλακτικό από http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...p2jri1najpcls4 . Και ο Θεός βοηθός.

Στο κεφάλι τα περτσίνια με τι να τα κόψω?

----------


## nyannaco

Τρυπάνι HSS?

----------


## panixgr

*nyannaco* ευχαριστώ θα το δώ.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με κανονική αρίδα πολύ μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου από το περτσίνι έτσι ώστε να το κόψει μόνο στο κεφάλι .. και μετά με ζουμπά σπρώξιμο για να βγουν.
Ο λόγος που δεν θέλουμε να περάσουμε την αρίδα πέρα ως πέρα από όλο το περτσίνι είναι για να μην τυχόν φας και την εσωτερική διάμετρο του τυμπάνου (του ανοξείδωτου) και μετά θα έρχονται οι βίδες λάσκα με περιθώριο.

----------


## panixgr

> Με κανονική αρίδα πολύ μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου από το περτσίνι έτσι ώστε να το κόψει μόνο στο κεφάλι .. και μετά με ζουμπά σπρώξιμο για να βγουν.
> Ο λόγος που δεν θέλουμε να περάσουμε την αρίδα πέρα ως πέρα από όλο το περτσίνι είναι για να μην τυχόν φας και την εσωτερική διάμετρο του τυμπάνου (του ανοξείδωτου) και μετά θα έρχονται οι βίδες λάσκα με περιθώριο.


σε έπιασε φίλε, ήρθε και το ανταλλακτικό, φαίνεται σουπερ....

σε ευχαριστω και σένα και τον μάνο και όλα τα παιδιά 1000 φορές... επανέρχομαι!!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να πάνε όλα καλά , καλό κουράγιο και πάσαρε καμιά 2 - 3 φωτογραφίες (ευκαιριακές) στην διάρκεια του πως έφτασες και έβγαλες τον το τύμπανο από τον κάδο . Για να βάλουν και τυχόν υπόλοιποι κανένα γκολ .

----------


## takisegio

αντε το βαπτισμα του πυρος σε περιμενει.αναμενουμε φωτο απο τη διαδικασια

----------


## panixgr

Αδέρφια, τελικά το πουλάω, 50 ευρώ, πάμε για κουνούργιο, έχω πνιγεί στις δουλιές, αν το θέλει κανένας από το howtofix το δίνω και λιγότερο + το ανταλλακτικό δωρεάν, ουσιαστικά στο κόστος του ανταλλακτικού + κανα 10άρι ευρώ.

btw, μην εμπιστεύεστε μαστόρους, αυτός που κάλεσα 2 φορές : http://texnikos.page.tl/ 
Γιώργος Χατζηδημητρίου athensserviceman@gmail.com


2 φορές με έστησε και ουδέποτε πήρε τηλέφωνο.  :Blink:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Cursing:

----------

